

Nintendo starts going after playthrough videos on YouTube - raldi
http://www.gamefront.com/nintendo-flexing-copyright-clout-on-youtube-lets-play-channels/

======
incision
_> Based on Nintendo’s statement to Game Front (below), it would appear they
are not opting to block videos from playing outright, but rather monetize
videos over a certain length with their own ads._

How does this work? Does YouTube just starting cutting Nintendo the ad check
that the creator would have received, does it give Nintendo the option to run
their own ads or something else?

In any case, this seems awfully short-sighted on Nintendo's part. I don't buy
many games anymore, but when do I always watch an LP video beforehand. If I
can't find a solid video, the chance I'll buy the game goes down dramatically.

------
raldi
Is a playthrough video most like...

* A bootleg recording of a movie?

* A recording of your friend performing a copyrighted monologue?

* A video of your friend doing stunts in a skatepark?

------
superkamiguru
I guess my issue with this is dependent on how the LP videos are done. I've
seen boring LP videos where they just play the game. However, there are things
like Game Grumps that I typically watch more for their reactions and
commentaries moreso than the actual games they are playing.

